# what to do with 1963 sting-ray barn find.



## mcm517 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a July 23rd 1963  lime green sting-ray. Needs a new front tire, tear across top of seat , and has a little surface rust/scale on paint and chrome  but other than that is in good shape. 

Curious whether  to restore or just clean up and the possible value for each condition.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave K (Sep 30, 2015)

Just clean it up.  Post some pictures for better info.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't do anything but clean it up.too many fakes out there and an original bike will be more desirable.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 1, 2015)

just clean it up please post pic


----------



## indiana dave (Oct 1, 2015)

original paint is king on these, and most vintage bikes. Scratches and marks add character. I take them apart, regrease bearings, clean un up chrome, clean paint, and polish it up, but avoid touching up paint. In some cases, a little touch up might be good for heavily rusted spots, though. I'm kindof in that predicimate on my 59 white Schwinn Corvette. Rare bike, and most paint is there and original, but it has some spots that the paint is worn away from a bike lock swinging and wearing down the paint. Don't want to leave it to rust away more, so may touch up that area.
My 68 Rams Horn is staying original paint, even though it has some wear.
My "Packers" bike (green and yellow Stingray) is getting left alone, also.
I have a couple Lil Chicks and they have wear, but are in decent condition, and still get compliments everywhere the girls ride them.
But bottom line, unless the paints in almost completely shot, or it has been repainted already, leave the paint original.

Oh yea... We all like pictures. Let's see this treasure.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 1, 2015)

Old Schwinn paint real pops with some careful polishing. And as mentioned, the marks and scars give it character. Plus when properly shined, the scratches are less apparent.


----------



## mcm517 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Finally a few pics.*

I think it could use another round of wash and polish but would appreciate any thoughts and comments. 

Thanks


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 13, 2015)

nice very nice


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2015)

Amazing survivor...don't touch it.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 13, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------



## mcm517 (Oct 13, 2015)

Central Oklahoma


----------



## mcm517 (Oct 14, 2015)

Central Oklahoma


----------



## KevinM (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Pokes. Orange Power.
Darn it. I thought I cleaned every barn north of OKC to Stillwater.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2015)

DON'T touch the bike! It is in amazing condition, especially being 52 years old!


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2015)

Too many survivors have been ruined by restoration, that bike is great and only OG once, leave it OG, maybe a little better seat (but keep the original), Great bike!


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 15, 2015)

That is a real beauty you have there. If you sell it be very careful,do your homework. This hobby is filled with lowballing parasites.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 15, 2015)

Do Not Touch the chainguard lettering!!!!!
They were a screen and not a decal.one wrong wipe and you can kiss the screening goodbye.that would take a good bite out of value.
I sold my 63 in lesser condition for good money a few years ago.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 16, 2015)

Great bike! 

You are very lucky, the Lime paint will "spider web" with black underneath the paint on the Lime bikes. Yours has super nice paint! And the Persons seat has the early dog ear tag on it (the rivets are through little tabs on the end of the tag) so it is an early version of a Solo Polo.

I agree with everyone else, leave it as is and enjoy it! You have a great score there, worth quite a bit of money!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 10, 2016)

Not sure if you still have your Stingray but cool find.......Ray


----------

